# A couple of pens finished up last week



## chet0213 (Sep 9, 2017)

. These are 2 pens that were recently completed.  The golden tiger is my West End model and the deep sea ebonite is my Shockoe Bottom model.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm glad you posted these here because the Facebook pictures are so hard to see. Very nice. You sure make a lot of pens! Seems like every day you are posting new ones. All of them are beautiful.


----------



## magpens (Sep 9, 2017)

Beautiful work !!!!!


----------



## chet0213 (Sep 10, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> I'm glad you posted these here because the Facebook pictures are so hard to see. Very nice. You sure make a lot of pens! Seems like every day you are posting new ones. All of them are beautiful.





Yes I have been posting more and more.  My Business is Herbert pen Company and it is actually becoming a full time job!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 10, 2017)

chet0213 said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you posted these here because the Facebook pictures are so hard to see. Very nice. You sure make a lot of pens! Seems like every day you are posting new ones. All of them are beautiful.
> ...




Glad to hear that! We all wish we could make a go at full time pen making I'm sure.


----------



## Woodster Will (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## FineTurning (Sep 11, 2017)

Stunning, how do you do the metal banding out of interest?


----------



## chet0213 (Sep 12, 2017)

FineTurning said:


> Stunning, how do you do the metal banding out of interest?





I have a metal lathe that I turn down various stock to make the bands needed.  I will make bands of the metal and the same material and sleeve it onto the pieces needed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## sfhipchick (Sep 12, 2017)

Wowzers, what a talent!! Stunning, both of them!


----------



## leehljp (Sep 12, 2017)

Beautiful pens! I especially love the colors on the top one.

AND Thanks for using enough light along with a background that did not drown out the color or pens themselves. Honestly, too many pen picts are posted with too little light, too much light and with bright red or dark black background that seems to swallow up the pens, making it hard to see the pens. 

One does not have to have elaborate lights or backgrounds to showcase pens, but one does need to keep the distractions OUT.

THANKS for making the pen color viewing easy on the eyes!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Sep 12, 2017)

These are simply outstanding.  Quick questions - are the metal bands gold or some other metal?  And what about clips - are you making those?  Both have been stumbling blocks for me so I am on the hunt for info!  Lovely pens - truly magnificent.


----------



## law_kid (Sep 22, 2017)

Can I ask how you did the threading on the body?


----------



## chet0213 (Sep 22, 2017)

Tap and die.  I also have a metal lathe that I have threaded with before.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

